# Branche ~x86 ?

## Boris Kavod

Bonjour,

Juste pour vous poser une question concernant la branche dite "instable".

Voilà, au fur et à mesure de mon utilisation de gentoo, je suis de plus en plus amené à prendre les packages en ~x86 (mono, ati-drivers, java, karamba...) car parfois les releases tardent à être classés en stables, ou bien pour utiliser des greffons compatibles.

Je me suis donc dis qu'il serait peut-être intéressant de passer tout mon système directement en ~x86 (dans ma variable USE). Cependant, je suppose que celà pourrait entrainer pas mal de bugs dûs au releases trop récentes.

Je vous pose donc la question : avez-vous déjà essayé de faire de même ? Est-ce que le système devient vraiment instable ?

Voilà, voilà, merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

NdM : allez zou, sondage !

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis en ~x86 et j'ai tres peu de problemes.

De toute facon on est la pour t'aider a tout reparer.

----------

## [vector]

Mon avis est de passer en ~x86 complet sauf la glibc et autres programmes sensibles que tu garde en x86 grâce à package.keywords.

----------

## guilc

Toutes mes Gentoo (ma passerelle, mon portable, ma workstation et celle de mes parents) sont en ~x86, et je n'ai jamais eu de problème critique, parfois des ebuilds qui s'emergent pas du premier coup, mais c'est a peu près tout...

----------

## Boris Kavod

Arf, je pensais pas que c'était si répendu  :Wink: 

Bon, bah je crois que je vais faire le grand saut très prochainement alors  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi aussi j'ai tout en ~x86 (et en ~amd64 aussi ! )  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je ne pense pas comme vous alors.

J'ai pris le principe et j''essaie de le respecter de garder mon système en stable. Je n'utilise des paquets ~x86 que si j'en ai besoin auquel cas je le fais via package.keywords (genre fluxbox, ati-drivers, gdesklets etc...).

----------

## kernelsensei

moi je trouve que le terme "instable" n'est pas tres gratifiant pour la branche ~ car pas franchement instable. 

Et comme la plupart des paquets "instable" passent en "stable" sans le moindre patch (il subissent juste une phase de test) , je trouve que "en cours d'approbation" et "approuvé" serait une bonne alternative pour nommer ces branches !

Voila, c'etait mon petit grain de sel ....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marvin rouge

le ~ c'est plutôt "testing" que "instable".  Ici, ~x86 et ~amd64 ... TILDARCH POWA !!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

moi, je suis en x86 partout mais j'ai un gros package.keywords (et un package.unmask qui grossit) donc pê qu'il faudrait que je change mais j'ai pas envie de foutre des trucs trop sensibles en ~ alors je reste comme ça  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Comme môa quoi  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Autre argument pour le ~ :

Les failles sécu sont plus vite corrigées : si on fait des updates souvent, on est patché avant la publication des annonces glsa  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sireyessire

ça dépend de ce que tu appelles sensibles   :Mr. Green: 

je parle pas forcément de la gilbc, car les baselayout ça peut être considéré comme sensible, comme udev ...

et ceux là j' les ai en ~x86, pareil pour les noyaux (voire même ils sont pas dans portage alors c'est pour dire  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Boris Kavod

roooo le méchant troll que j'ai lancé :Twisted Evil: 

désolé   :Confused: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Boris Kavod wrote:*   

> roooo le méchant troll que j'ai lancé
> 
> désolé  

 

mais non mais non   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

Normal que tout ceux du forum sont en ~x86 sinon ils auraient pas besoin du forum   :Laughing: 

Bon à part ça c'est vrai que j'ai fais une install de gentoo entierement en ~x86 sur une 2eme partition pour tester et je n'ai eu aucun probleme au niveau des packets... seulement un mini-soucis: des packets qui ne sont pas encore sur les mirrors et qui se téléchargent à 1ko/s sur le sitte officiel... 

Bref moi aussi j'ésite à passer en ~x86... je crois que jv le faire à l'occasion de la prochaine update de gnome pour pas devoir attendre qu'elle passe en stable   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Boris Kavod

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Normal que tout ceux du forum sont en ~x86 sinon ils auraient pas besoin du forum  
> 
> 

 

Ca c'est pas vrai  :Smile:  Jusque là, j'utilisais x86 à 98% et pourtant... qu'est-ce qu'il m'a aidé ce forum !  :Wink: 

----------

## fafounet

J'ai quasiment tout en x86 et quelques trucs en ~x86

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Normal que tout ceux du forum sont en ~x86 sinon ils auraient pas besoin du forum   

 

De ceux que je connais ici qui sont en ~x86, ce sont plutot des gens qui apportent des réponses sur ce forum, et n'ont pas posé de question depuis longtemps  :Wink: 

----------

## Boris Kavod

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De ceux que je connais ici qui sont en ~x86, ce sont plutot des gens qui apportent des réponses sur ce forum, et n'ont pas posé de question depuis longtemps 

 

C'est normal, vous rencontrez les problèmes avant nous  :Razz: 

----------

## babykart

comme sireyessire et bosozoku... plus un petit kernel-nitro aussi...

j'en suis quelque peu revenu du ~ARCH, maintenant je préfère garder la base du sytème en stable (gcc, glibc, python, gtk+...), et un /etc/portage/package.keywords bien blindé...   :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   Normal que tout ceux du forum sont en ~x86 sinon ils auraient pas besoin du forum    
> 
> De ceux que je connais ici qui sont en ~x86, ce sont plutot des gens qui apportent des réponses sur ce forum, et n'ont pas posé de question depuis longtemps 

 

oui oui je sais .... c'est pour ça qu'il y avait un smiley  :Wink: 

D'ailleur je vois que gcc-3.4 est en ~x86... donc jpenses que si je fais un passage en ~x86 j'en profiterai pour faire un "emerge -uDeav --newuse world" histoire de tout recompiler avec ce nouveau gcc...

----------

## gim

Full ~x86 depuis un moment. À une époque j'avais eu quelques problèmes majeurs (résolvables en cherchant un peu), mais depuis un moment, plus aucun problème si ce n'est des choses qui ne compilent pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

Au début, j'étais full ~x86, jusqu'au moment où certains sorfts de musique (dont Rosegarden) ne compilaient pas avec GCC 3.4 (il a fallu trouver que c'était à cause de GCC)

du coup, j'ai "downgradé" en x86 sauf quelques utilitaires nécessissant la version instable

----------

## Apsforps

Je suis en ~x86 depuis le début aussi, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème sauf une fois ou deux avec des packages qui contenait de légers bugs, mais généralement, dans ces cas là, le patch sort dans des temps très brefs et ce ne sont jamais des trucs vitaux pour le système (jamais eu de gcc ou de glibc ou de kernel en ~x86 qui ont foiré en tout cas)

----------

## Koon

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Autre argument pour le ~ :
> 
> Les failles sécu sont plus vite corrigées : si on fait des updates souvent, on est patché avant la publication des annonces glsa 

 

Argument contre le "~" : les failles qui n'apparaissent que dans le ~ (et qui n'affectent pas les packages stable) n'ont pas de GLSA. Ils sont corrigés mais pas de GLSA publié.

- Koon / Gentoo Linux Security

----------

## Adrien

Ca veut dire quoi ~x86 ????   :Razz: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Ca veut dire quoi ~x86 ????  
> 
> 

 

ouh le faux guru démasqué....

ça veut dire que c'est l'architecture x86 en phase de test

----------

## Adrien

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   Ca veut dire quoi ~x86 ????  
> 
>  
> 
> ouh le faux guru démasqué....
> ...

 

lol, mais je sais...c'est juste pour faire chier le monde au milieu de cette conversation si sérieuse...  :Razz: 

Apparemment çan'a pas marché, les gens sont trop sympas ici, même avec les faux gurus   :Wink: 

++

edit: pour moi, juste quelques packages en ~86, j'ai pas trop envie de jouer le kamikaze....  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Adrien on Mon Feb 07, 2005 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zdra

Je suis depuis qq temps en ~x86 maintenant, et je dois dire que ça marche assé bien. J'ai eu beaucoup de problemes avec la libstdc++.la mais mtn c résolu.

En général il y a qq probleme à l'installation de packets mais une fois que ça passe c'est tres stable  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *Koon wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Autre argument pour le ~ :
> 
> Les failles sécu sont plus vite corrigées : si on fait des updates souvent, on est patché avant la publication des annonces glsa  
> 
> Argument contre le "~" : les failles qui n'apparaissent que dans le ~ (et qui n'affectent pas les packages stable) n'ont pas de GLSA. Ils sont corrigés mais pas de GLSA publié.
> ...

 

Et prout  :Sad: 

----------

## Enlight

wouh wouh, je me suis laissé convaincre par le ~ y'a quelques minutes en vous lisant... et un système  sur les genoux en moins de 5 mn... plus rien qui compile!

----------

## Trevoke

Allez, on est reparti pour un coup de ssh 

*se tape les genoux de rire*

Tu nous fais un nouveau topic ou on se rencontre sur IRC?

----------

## guilc

Bah je sais pas comment tu t'es démerdé, ~x86 depuis bientot 2 ans, toujours pas cassé  :Smile:  pourtant, en plus du ~x86, je teste du hardmasked bien expérimental (kde 3.4beta en ce moment, plus divers petits trucs comme ça)

----------

## Trevoke

guilc: t'es pas chiche d'installer gcc 4.0   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Enlight

emerge -uDeav --newuse world

Ni plus ni moins, là je tente quelques trucs tant que j'ai de l'inspiration (autant dire que ça va être le carnage) chais pas trop un coup il trouve pas gawk, un coup il me dit que selon lui c'est le hardware (nan!!! c'est pas le hardware!!!) des histoires de broken pipe, de compilateur pas valide dans la variable d'environnement CC (ben j ai vérifié avec gcc-config -l c'est le compilateur qui a buildé tout mon système)

En fait c'est assez marrant chaque paquet à droit à des erreurs perso. Y'a aussi le exitcode src_compile machin...

----------

## Trevoke

oh la la t'es une mine d'or enlight  :Smile:  fais voir fais voir..  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> guilc: t'es pas chiche d'installer gcc 4.0  

 

bon, tu me cherches la, j'essaye !

----------

## Trevoke

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   guilc: t'es pas chiche d'installer gcc 4.0   
> 
> bon, tu me cherches la, j'essaye !

 

[mode TGL=on]

Ce furent les dernieres paroles que l'on vit kernel_sensei ecrire; il disparut dans le neant, bien que certains utilisateurs pretendent entendre, tard le soir, un hurlement presque inhumain: "geee ceeee ceeee quaaatttreeeee treeeevooooke tuuu me leee paiiieeraaaaaaaas...."

[mode TGL=off]

[edit: rooo anigel!]

----------

## geekounet

Je suis en ~x86 depuis qq temps et j'ai pas trop de problèmes : juste qq packages bloquants à masquer et c'est bon.

En même temps, je ne met à jour ma Gentoo que tous les 3 mois (et oui, j'ai pas encore l'adsl, je dois promener mon pc pour l'avoir), et elle n'est en ~x86 que depuis la dernière fois, je suis peut-être bien tombé.

Je la met à jour à la fin du mois, on verra bien si elle continue à marcher (+ passage au reiser4).

----------

## guilc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> guilc: t'es pas chiche d'installer gcc 4.0  

 

Bah fallait pas me provoquer, il est en train de compiler  :Wink: 

Ca faisait un moment que je voulais tester tree-ssa qui est normalement beaucoup plus performant... Ca fait une occasion de tester.

Et puis comme il est dans un slot a part, c'est pas dangereux  :Smile: 

----------

## gim

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> guilc: t'es pas chiche d'installer gcc 4.0  

 

Une mine de bugs ce compilo, il est génial  :Wink: 

J'en suis bien à mon 10ème patch çà et là pour le rendre heureux  :Smile: 

Quelques segfaults aussi, mais là, j'essaye plutot d'éviter de rentrer dans les détails  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Probleme de Enlight resolu via SSH, je devrais demander qu'on me donne un titre special genre "SSH Master" ..  :Wink: 

Pour une raison ou pour une autre, son emerge binutils n'avait pas cree un repertoire [u]/usr/i686-pc-gnu-linux/bin[u] (ou un truc du genre quoi) et j'ai donc cree ce /bin et mis dedans les (dieu merci) liens symboliques ce qui a repare le systeme.

----------

## guilc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Probleme de Enlight resolu via SSH, je devrais demander qu'on me donne un titre special genre "SSH Master" .. 
> 
> Pour une raison ou pour une autre, son emerge binutils n'avait pas cree un repertoire [u]/usr/i686-pc-gnu-linux/bin[u] (ou un truc du genre quoi) et j'ai donc cree ce /bin et mis dedans les (dieu merci) liens symboliques ce qui a repare le systeme.

 

Je veux pas casser ton truc, mais : "binutils-config 1" aurait été plus élégant  :Wink: 

Sinon, ben je viens de faire quelques tests avec gcc 4.0alpha, alors, plein de warnings en plus sur du code qui compilait silencieusement en gcc 3.4.3, et niveau perfs, après tout ce que j'ai entendu, je suis déçu : pour récupérer mes perfs du gcc 3.4, il a fallu utiliser des optimisations pas mal aggressives : "-O5 -funroll-all-loops -mtune=pentium4 -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse,387" !!! Sans tout ça, c'est nettement plus lent à l'éxécution que sous gcc 3.4 (testé sur divers algos mathématiques), sauf que par contre, ça compile plus vite, et les binaires sont plus petits... Pas encore mature donc, meme si je n'ai rencontré aucun problème de segfault ou autre dans mes tests, malgré quelques optimisations encore plus violentes que celles écrites plus haut  :Mr. Green: 

Et aussi : on apprécie bien les profils séparrés et gcc-config  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> [mode TGL=on] [...] [/mode TFL=off]

 

ERROR : [/mode TFL=off] command not found ;

ERROR : [/mode TGL=off] expected instead ;

 :Laughing:  !

----------

## manu.acl

Y'a pas l'option "j'ai tourné en ~x86 pendant quelques mois il y a de celà bientôt 2 ans mais en fait je vois pas l'intéret d'avoir tout son système en ~x86". Donc j'ai pas voté ...  :Sad: 

Et puis maintenant on peut facilement gérer les versions des paquets avec les fichiers /etc/portage/package.* donc bon ... on y voit encore moins l'intéret ...

----------

## TGL

Perso je conseillerais le tout ~arch uniquement aux gens qui à la fois :

 - maitrisent suffisament la bidouille sous Gentoo pour se dépatouiller des qlqs problèmes occasionels qu'ils rencontreront (bon, évidemment, c'est pas facile de dire quel est exactement le niveau requis... Posez vous des questions du style «Si je casse ma glibc, est-ce que je sais comment m'en sortir ?»)

 - ont l'envie et le temps de contribuer un peu au dévelopement de Gentoo. Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire du test si on ne compte pas derrière rapporter les petits ou gros bugs qu'on ne manquera pas de rencontrer à l'occasion, voir de les fixer. 

Bref, je n'ai aucune contre-indication définitive contre le 100% ~arch, loin de là : c'est très utile qu'il y ait des utilisateurs qui s'y collent, et plus il y en a mieux c'est, mais il faut être qu'ils soient prêts à consacrer un peu plus de temps à Gentoo (la leur, et la distrib en général) que la normale. 

Pour les gens qui veulent juste des versions récentes de leurs applis préferées, je conseillerais plutôt du stable avec un bon package.keywords, comme beaucop ici l'ont déjà dit.

----------

## sorg

moi je suis en stable, avec un package.keywords très conséquent (une centaine de ligne) et je compte passe en 100% tildarché car mes emerge deviennent sacrément long, ne serait-ce que pour traiter le fameux package.keywords.

----------

## Zanfib

Comme l'a marqué TGL plus haut je suis en ~86 et ça prend effectivement plus de temps, mais quel plaisir de donner un petit coup de main de temps en temps  :Very Happy:  ... 

et oui pas très souvent pour les paquets de base, avec quelques bugs irritants de temps à autre mais faciles à faire patienter avec les /etc/portage/package.* !  :Wink: 

Après pour le niveau de compétences ça ne me parait pas si insurmontable que ça, j'ai eu des sueurs froides bien pires avec une LFS   :Twisted Evil:  et avec un bon livecd sous la main on se dépatouille de tout !!!

Zanfib

----------

## babykart

 *Koon wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Autre argument pour le ~ :
> 
> Les failles sécu sont plus vite corrigées : si on fait des updates souvent, on est patché avant la publication des annonces glsa  
> 
> Argument contre le "~" : les failles qui n'apparaissent que dans le ~ (et qui n'affectent pas les packages stable) n'ont pas de GLSA. Ils sont corrigés mais pas de GLSA publié.
> ...

 

mmm... c'est bon à savoir ça... merci pour l'info...

----------

## Gentree

 *TGL wrote:*   

> - ont l'envie et le temps de contribuer un peu au dévelopement de Gentoo.

 

Ne t'inquiet , il faut du temp et l'envie meme pour rouler en "stable". Ce n'est pas les packetages dites stables ou instables qui nous coutent du temp c'est les derappages periodiques de portage. 

Je ne sais plus combien de temps j'ai perdu a deminer un Gentoo "stable" suite au m.a.j de qqs packetages ou quand ceux qui fonctionnes nickel ont disparrues de portage.

J'avait un system en ~x86 pendant qqs mois et ce n'etait ni plus ni moins stable que stable.

J'ai tous jete a l'eau pour recommencer a zero a bout de 6 semaine sans imprimante. Le nouveau systeme afficher la meme bug! 

Stable n'est pas plus stable que instable soit instable.

En tous cas , il vaut mieux avoir deux system Gentoo sur deux partoches differentes pour etre toujour en etat de marche quand ca merde.

Alors mon idee c'est d'en avoir un qui n'est pas a jour mais qui marche et un autre pour faire des tantatifs de mise a jours en chroot. Et la pourquoi pas faire des essais fous comme gcc 4.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> wouh wouh, je me suis laissé convaincre par le ~ y'a quelques minutes en vous lisant... et un système sur les genoux en moins de 5 mn... plus rien qui compile!
> 
> 

 

Mais si tu veux croir que tu va balancer tous ton system de base a un autre version en 5 min ca me n'etonne pas que ca tombe par terre.

Je t'excuse de ne pas lire l'anglais et de ne pas pouvoir benificier de 98% des posts des forums.

En gros si tu change un element de base comme gcc glibc baselayout etc. il faut refaire le "toolchain" deux fois puis world 2 fois !! Il y en a pour 3 jours pour bien faire.

```
emerge -e gcc glibc && emerge -e system && emerge -e world && emerge -e world
```

Ouf!

Et cela depuis Rob Moss , dev sur gcc .

Et comme tu doit attendre un sousi ou deux au passage vaut mieux avoir un system de depannage tout pret.  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En gros si tu change un element de base comme gcc glibc baselayout etc. il faut refaire le "toolchain" deux fois puis world 2 fois !! Il y en a pour 3 jours pour bien faire.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je suis pas d'accord, je suis passé de x86 à ~x86 simplement avec un 

```
emerge -e system && emerge -uD --newuse world
```

 apres avoir changé mon accept_keywords dans make.conf évidement.

Mais je dois avouer que j'ai eu qq paquets qui n'ont pas compilé... d'abitude suffi d'attendre 1 ou 2 jours pour que ça fasse son chemin sur buzilla. J'ai encore jamais eu un paquet qui compile pas sans avoir déjà le bug sur bugzilla avec des gens compétents qui s'en occupent.

----------

## kopp

Je dois être un bourrin, je suis passé en ~x86 simplement en modifiant le /etc/make.conf et en tapant emerge -u world  :Smile: 

j'ai pas noté de problème spécifique à la ~ d'ailleurs, et mon système n'est pas moins stable qu'avant

----------

## Gentree

Non, ce n'est pas ca.

Je ne voulait pas dire que ca n'a jamais marche pour personne si on ne fait pas tous ce java.

Mais c'est le facon rigoureux . Si tu veut le moins de possibilites que il y a des biblioteques croises , que tous soit synchro et compile avec des memes versions des memes utiles, c'est la methode que j'ai indique.

Si on change gcc il faut au moins faire les 2 premiers etapes pour etre sur que le toolchain est on etat stable.

Alors le resultat et des problemes eventuelles depends de quel a quel version on bascule.

De 2.9x a 3.3 il faut plus de rigeur que entre 3.4.3 et 3.4.3-20050211 par ex.

Si on doit retrograder encore plus.

Puis , si on va jouer avec gcc4 , par le peine a faire des racoursis, evidement.

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## AssiuM

en ~x86 depuis les quelques mois que j'utilise Gentoo. Pas de problème, si ce n'est pour certains paquets, mais assez vite résolus.

----------

## Longfield

j'y suis passé y'a 2 semaines et par la même occasion à gcc 3.4.3 ...

en fait c'est surtout gcc 3.4.3 qui m'a motivé histoire d'avoir un compilo qui connait bien mon proco pentium-m, et également le fait que mon package.keywords commençait à devenir trop grand et imbuvable !!!

La migration du système (avec gcc, le système, le noyau, les modules etc ...) m'a pris un après-midi, mais dans l'ensemble pas trop de problème, et là au fur et à mesure des updates, je recompile tous les paquetages, mais je suis très content, ça se passe super bien, pratiquement eu aucun problème jusqu'à maintenant !

Je conseille donc à ceux qui hésitent de faire le pas !

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   wouh wouh, je me suis laissé convaincre par le ~ y'a quelques minutes en vous lisant... et un système sur les genoux en moins de 5 mn... plus rien qui compile!
> 
>  
> 
> Mais si tu veux croir que tu va balancer tous ton system de base a un autre version en 5 min ca me n'etonne pas que ca tombe par terre.
> ...

 

En fait j'avais déjà gcc 3.4.3, je sais plus bien où ça avait merdé mais j'avais pu reconstruire le bootstrap et un emerge --sync plus tard ça passait comme une fleur... j'étais tombé au mauvais moment, rien de plus.

Ps : oui maintenant que j'ai moins de temps c'est faketoo obligatoire  :Wink:   par contre pourquoi 2 fois le world???

----------

